# Tolkien's poems accompanied by acoustic guitar



## morgoth145 (May 21, 2016)

A little while back I stumbled across a soundcloud user who recorded a bunch of Tolkien's poems and I thought I'd share it with you lot. 
In case this has already been posted elsewhere before (which is reasonably likely) I apologise.
Hope you enjoy it as much as I have!
Link to the profile: https://soundcloud.com/adelemcallister


----------

